# Window sign



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello yall 

Had a window sign gig. Pretty fun. I used one shot, my first time with one shot but damn that stuff is opaque. Also did the lettering at the top.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VARY nice. :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Great job!


----------

